# Oven French Fries



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

From Graham Kerrs cookbook. 2 tbls.extra-light olive oil, with a dash of sesame oil.2 large white potatoes, each sliced lengthwise into 9 even sticks.saltreheat oven to 500: In a large frypan heat oil and fry the potato sticks until brown on all sides, about 13 min.Transfer to a roaster pan, and bake for about 10 min. Sprinkle with salt.These are the only kind of fries I can eat. They are not greasy,but are delicious. I use a corning ware flat pan,that I can fry in and put right into the oven. Enjoy Maro


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Mmmm, Maro! I make oven fries all the time! I sprinkle them with paprika, onion, garlic, and just a little basil...yummy!!! They don't bother my stomach at all. I first made them when I found the recipe in Weight Watchers. Instead of browning them in the frying pan, though, I just toss the oil in with the chopped potatoes, and bake them on a non-stick cookie sheet. (Less dishes to wash!! *L*) Has to be a non-stick pan though!!


----------

